# Inland Empire Shows & Events



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Per our IE Allience Meeting we are posting up shows and events in this topic!!


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

lo nuestro said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
IE Shows!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*
THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Bump


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

AGUA_DULCE_68 said:


>


Sorry Bro, IE already has a show that day!! Good Luck...


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

I.E alliance shows to the top


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL 
LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD 　　　　　　　　　　　　　　(951)867-1837　　　　　　　　 (951)867-1837

SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME


SO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT 
ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 48viejitos54 (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT 4 IE Shows!!!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

BUMP!!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TTT 4 THE IE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ttt ontario classics



G2G_Al said:


> Per our IE Allience Meeting we are posting up shows and events in this topic!!


----------



## mel entertainment (Mar 15, 2010)

THIS IS THE PALCE TO BE ON AUGUST 13 SATURDAY - COME ON OUT AND SHOW YOUR SUPPORT ALL FOR THE KIDS FONTANA HIGH SCHOOL MARINES JROTC 

FAMILY EVENT , KIDS WELCOME , AND FOR THE BIG KIDS ( 21 AND OVER ) BAR !! INSIDE , PLUS FOOD

OVER 20 VENDORS !!!!! FREE TO ALL SPECTATORS !!! 

ONLY $10 CASH !!!!!!!!!!! 




FIND ME ON FACEBOOK AND REQUEST ME !!!!!!!!!

http://www.facebook.com/people/Luis-...00001213567352 0 


CHECK OUT OUR WEBSITE 

WWW.MELENTERTAINMENT.COM


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

48viejitos54 said:


>


T T Tuffin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Ontario Show was off the hook!! Good Job Ontario!!!
This Friday, FatBurger Pomona!!


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

G2G_Al said:


> Sorry Bro, IE already has a show that day!! Good Luck...


thats right!


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

lo nuestro said:


>


Just Added awards for bedal bikes as well! get those bikes out there kids...just $1 (one dollar) donation to register bikes, cars $2 bucks! you cant beat that,includes a discount coupon for food at sunnymead burgers!


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

FINE LIFE CAR CLUB IS THINKING ABOUT HAVING THEIR 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC AT PRADO PARK SEPT 4TH THE SUNDAY BEFORE LABOR DAY....WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

looking foward for bike show


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bike show sounds firme


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

MalibuLou said:


> FINE LIFE CAR CLUB IS THINKING ABOUT HAVING THEIR 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC AT PRADO PARK SEPT 4TH THE SUNDAY BEFORE LABOR DAY....WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?


 That sounds firme pardo park is a good park to have picnic


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Pardo park is a good park the kids have alot of fun at that park plus it has lots of room for the low lows


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

lo nuestro said:


> Just Added awards for bedal bikes as well! get those bikes out there kids...just $1 (one dollar) donation to register bikes, cars $2 bucks! you cant beat that,includes a discount coupon for food at sunnymead burgers!


im taking my bike count the sport dog in. Spenca haven't maid it to prior shows


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

lo nuestro said:


> thats right!


 I am so glad empire alliance is finally born let's make it work boost up our ie


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:IE Shows!!


 I like the flyer nice art work tight


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> I like the flyer nice art work tight


 Hey al the breakfast lady is looking for u


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> Hey al the breakfast lady is looking for u


She want to know where your tips at.. She said you stiffed her....


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

Sporty67 said:


> im taking my bike count the sport dog in. Spenca haven't maid it to prior shows


its ok your showing supposrt anyways by simply mentioning the cruise night!

:thumbsup:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

FAMILY AFFAIR C.C AND THE B.C ROLLIN:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> That sounds firme pardo park is a good park to have picnic


COO MAYBE NEXT MEETING WE CAN HAVE SOME MORE INFO ON IT.....AND HOPEFULLY WITH THE HELP OF THE ALLIANCE IT WILL HAPPEND


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

lo nuestro said:


> its ok your showing supposrt anyways by simply mentioning the cruise night!:thumbsup:


 I know ha


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> She want to know where your tips at.. She said you stiffed her....


 I did ha I don't usually leave tip enyways and if I do its a small tip I kno ha


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

No tippy tip do not go to the skillit in ontario china lady messy up your order sank u


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bumpy


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ariva riva


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://www.ourangelanna.blogspot.com/&h=JAQB3Rjrz


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


>


 Firme


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Cool


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hxhjkch


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Firme


 Cool


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:IE Shows!!


 Thumbs up


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> TTT 4 IE Shows!!!


 Ie shows


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

We gotta support all small up coming car clubs in the ie we gota make lowriding strong in our area and we do have alot of new born car clubs we gota put ourselves up there by supporting the ie alliance.we have to focus on our area


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> We gotta support all small up coming car clubs in the ie we gota make lowriding strong in our area and we do have alot of new born car clubs we gota put ourselves up there by supporting the ie alliance.we have to focus on our area


 And then


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> And then


 Why does that Lowrider mag post always stay to the top no mater what that's not fair why they gotta be always on top make some room for the rest of us Homies porfavor


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> We gotta support all small up coming car clubs in the ie we gota make lowriding strong in our area and we do have alot of new born car clubs we gota put ourselves up there by supporting the ie alliance.we have to focus on our area


 An then


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Why does that Lowrider mag post always stay to the top no mater what that's not fair why they gotta be always on top make some room for the rest of us Homies porfavor


 Just kidding lmr just playing I kno ha and then


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> We gotta support all small up coming car clubs in the ie we gota make lowriding strong in our area and we do have alot of new born car clubs we gota put ourselves up there by supporting the ie alliance.we have to focus on our area


 Ie shows to the top


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

lo nuestro said:


> Just Added awards for bedal bikes as well! get those bikes out there kids...just $1 (one dollar) donation to register bikes, cars $2 bucks! you cant beat that,includes a discount coupon for food at sunnymead burgers!


 T T T


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> Per our IE Allience Meeting we are posting up shows and events in this topic!!


 that's firme al


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> T T T


 Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


 Quote


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Quote


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> ttt


 Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

=CAR%20SHOW%20FONTANA%2CCA&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fpeople%2FLuis-...00001213567352"][CAINMENT.COM[/COLOR][/URL]
View attachment 339537
View attachment 339538
[/QUOTE]ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> Ontario Show was off the hook!! Good Job Ontario!!!This Friday, FatBurger Pomona!!


 Fatburgers sounds good


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> T T T


 Cool


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:IE Shows!!


 Firme


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> We gotta support all small up coming car clubs in the ie we gota make lowriding strong in our area and we do have alot of new born car clubs we gota put ourselves up there by supporting the ie alliance.we have to focus on our area


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Firme


 Gracias legacy


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

If big clubs choose to not roll through small up coming car clubs why should u support them I think if we support each other within time it all be our turn all it takes is time and hard work dedication its time for ie car clubs to rise let's make lowriding strong in our area


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

An then


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

:h5: I.E. ALLIANCE


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:drama::drama::drama:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Cool


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

This SAT AWARDS AND GOOD TIMES!!!


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

lo nuestro said:


>


tomorrow evening!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

LETS GET IT CRACKEN:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

bedslead said:


> This SAT AWARDS AND GOOD TIMES!!!


 Qvo lopez


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Qvo lopez


 Good to cee ur Elco out Lopez looked good at that fat burgers show did u finish that big ass burger dam foo that was a tripple u ordered u looked like man verses foo homie u should of called me for back up


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

HAHA! naw BRO !!we Tapped out!! IT was good !!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*

















august 20th august 20th august 20TH SATURDAY august 20TH 4PM 4PM 4PM HERES THE NEW MAP. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS *..


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

going down tonight at the famous SUnnymead Burgers Moreno Valley !!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

bedslead said:


> HAHA! naw BRO !!we Tapped out!! IT was good !!!!


 That was a. Big ass burger ima order one next time


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Come join us for band night wensday on Euclid in ontario between b st and g st can't miss it cars start rolling in around 630 and its over at 9 its all free u get to park ur ride on the grass and. Free entertainment can't go wrong


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Come join us for band night wensday on Euclid in ontario between b st and g st can't miss it cars start rolling in around 630 and its over at 9 its all free u get to park ur ride on the grass and. Free entertainment can't go wrong


 Band night


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Band night


 Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com"
"THUMP RECORDS"
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....*
*
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610

THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL 
LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD 　　　　　　　　　　　　　　(951)867-1837　　　　　　　　 (951)867-1837

SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Lolophill13 said:


> LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD 　　　　　　　　　　　　　　(951)867-1837　　　　　　　　 (951)867-1837SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME


 Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*SATURDAY AUGUST 2OTH, 2011 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4:OOPM MEET UP . 4:30 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS *

*CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA , CA
4PM MEET UP , 430 ROLLOUT*


----------



## BGPROMOTIONS (Jul 12, 2007)

CAR WASH TO CURE CANCER _







RAISING MONEY FOR THE LIGHT THE NIGHT WALK!_ 
Attention all car clubs & others that would like to help, Im putting together a car wash on sept 4th form 9am to 3pm at burger king in rialto 120 West Valley Boulevard, Rialto for the light the night walk to help cure cancer & im looking for donations for Buckets,soap,Rags & anything else you think you can donate...Please help Cure Cancer...Flyer coming soon! REPOST!​


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

View attachment 345613


AGUA_DULCE_68 said:


> presents
> *
> 2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
> in behalf of
> ...


???


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Im trying to figure out what section of prado park is best for throwing a picnic any suggestions will help


----------



## NastyBoy (Jul 18, 2011)

Some pics from today's Royal Fantasies Carshow... http://4myride.com/event/8-7-2011/Royal-Fantasies-12th-Annual-Car-Bike-Show-Corona-High-School-Corona-CA-o1aGA10ABAE


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

Car show SAN JACINTO.


----------



## PGPROMOTIONS (May 24, 2011)

THIS IS A BENEFIT FOR THE THE FOOTBALL TEAM


DONT FORGET TO MARK THE DATE AUG 14 VIEJITOS INLAND EMPIRE AND NORTE VISTA FOOTBALL ARE HAVING A HUGE CAR & BIKE SHOW ...

FIRST 100 ENTRIES WILL GET A PARTICIPATION TROPHY

THIS IS A FUNDRAISER FOR THE FOOTBALL TEAM

6 FOOT TROPHY TO CLUB PARTICIPATION AND BEST OF SHOW CAR AND MOTORCYCLE

...FOOD MUSIC DRINKS VENDORS RAFFLE PRIZES ALL DAY LONG

APPEARANCE BY HANK CASTRO OF "THEE MIDNIGHTERS" IS PERFORMING

ODM THE VOICE OF THE IE WILL MC THE EVENT

COME AND MEET THE GODFATHER OF HYDRAULICS ORLIE COCA FROM ORILES HYDRAULICS

APPEARANCE AND AUTOGRAPHS BY PAUL RENTERIA FROM THE "DUE DATE"

NFL STAR TERRELLE SMITH WILL BE ON HAND WITH OTHER PROS

MMA FIGHTERS WILL BE ON HAND TO SIGN AUTOGRAPHS AND ONE IS A TITLE HOLDER.....

EVENT COVERAGE BY STREETLOW MAG

COME AND MEET QUEEN ESTHER HANUKA

ENTER A CHANCE TO WIN A SET OF 20 INCH WHEELS

FOR MORE INFO CALL PAUL @951-823-3826


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

BGPROMOTIONS said:


> CAR WASH TO CURE CANCER _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:Come on guys lets help out with this one!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Trucha-Marcos said:


> :thumbsup:Come on guys lets help out with this one!!!


 Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

lo nuestro said:


> View attachment 347469


 Ttt


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

lo nuestro said:


> View attachment 347636
> 
> 
> Car show SAN JACINTO.


this sunday


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

lo nuestro said:


> View attachment 349423


 Remember LO NUESTRO CC JUST HELPING A FRIEND TO POST THE FLYER FOR THIS EVENT. TO AVOID ANY CONFUSIONS. HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY IN THIS EVENT. THX


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Remember LO NUESTRO CC JUST HELPING A FRIEND TO POST THE FLYER FOR THIS EVENT. TO AVOID ANY CONFUSIONS. HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY IN THIS EVENT. THX


 Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

lo nuestro said:


> View attachment 349423


 Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

bigtroubles1 said:


> *SATURDAY AUGUST 2OTH, 2011 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4:OOPM MEET UP . 4:30 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS **CORONA PARK630 E 6TH ST, CORONA , CA4PM MEET UP , 430 ROLLOUT*


 THIS SAT FOLKS


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> THIS SAT FOLKS


 Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> THIS SAT FOLKS


 Tight


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> THIS SAT FOLKS


 Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> THIS SAT FOLKS


 Ttt


----------



## LA VIDA FINA (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Sal, how early do you want to meet, will 2pm work for you??


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

lo nuestro said:


> View attachment 347469


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

Trucha-Marcos said:


> :thumbsup:Come on guys lets help out with this one!!!


:thumbsup:Will be there to support!


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

G2G_Al said:


> Hey Sal, h:thumbsupw early do you want to meet, will 2pm work for you??



thats cool :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

LegacySoCalifasCC said:


> :thumbsup:Will be there to support!


I posted this in the committee also as 1:30, so lets make it 1:30!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

LA VIDA FINA said:


>


 Firme


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Firme


 Ttt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY LAST CAR WASH!!!!!!!!!! CAR WASH 
*CAR WASH AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS MORENO VALLEY *

CAR WASH GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY IN MORENO VALLEY AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS 
COME OUT AND SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB THE KIDS ARE TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR LOW RIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM 7/20/11

3670 SUNNY MEAD BLVD. MORENO VALLEY CA. 












SO BRING THOSE DIRTY LO LO s TO GET SHINED UP OR BRING YOUR MAMAS RANFLA TOO COME AND SHOW SUPPORT FOR OUR KIDS !!!


WE ARE ALSO RAFFELING THIS BLACK LOWRIDER BIKE IN THE PICTURE IT IS ONLY $5 A TICKET AND YOU MUST BE PRESENT IN ORDER TO WIN. THANKS TO ALL YOU FROM THE LATIN LUXURY FAMILY....​


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Firme


 Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL 
LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD 　　　　　　　　　　　　　　(951)867-1837　　　　　　　　 (951)867-1837

SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME


SO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT 
ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

THIS WILL BE RAFFLED OFF THE DAY OF THE SHOW ONLY $5 ONE LUCKY *PRESENT WINNER

*ITS A NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE BIKE.................

WE ARE SELLING TICKETS NOW CALL RICHARD RIGHT NOW WAKE HIS ASS UP....951-867-1837


​


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Firme


 Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

bigtroubles1 said:


> THIS SAT FOLKS


 Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

bigtroubles1 said:


> *SATURDAY AUGUST 2OTH, 2011 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4:OOPM MEET UP . 4:30 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS **CORONA PARK630 E 6TH ST, CORONA , CA4PM MEET UP , 430 ROLLOUT*


 Tomorrow corona park .


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Tomorrow corona park .


 Today


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*TODAY , TODAY, TODAY !!! COME AND CRUISE THE BLVD ...4PM CORONA PARK , 430 ROLL OUT ..
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA *









*TODAY , TODAY, TODAY !!! COME AND CRUISE THE BLVD ...4PM CORONA PARK , 430 ROLL OUT ..
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA *


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

G2G_Al said:


> I posted this in the committee also as 1:30, so lets make it 1:30!!!


see u there


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL 
LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD (951)867-1837

SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME


SO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT 
ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!
:boink:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Lolophill13 said:


> LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL
> LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD (951)867-1837
> 
> SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME
> ...


everyone that would like a spot please call richard to reserve your spot. all vendors welcome except for food vendors. no tamales or champurrado sorry guys..............ni elotes......


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

Join us for our FINAL Sunnymead Burger cruise night August 27th 5 PM. Its our Final Cruise night this Summer, so lets make it a special one. Sunnymead Burger is in Moreno Valley on Sunnymead blvd between Heacock and Frederick! Just follow the crowds to sunnymead burger, good food,good people,lots of fun...LO NUESTRO STYLE! you guys know what i mean lol


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

join us this saturday for our final cruise night!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:420:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> :420:


Lo reviviste carnal. Lol


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mel entertainment (Mar 15, 2010)

*[h=6]








CAR SHOW & FUNDRASIER MEL ENTERTAINMENT JOIN FORCES WITH CHINO VALLEY YOUNG MARINES SATURDAY AUGUST 4, 2012 HAPPY'S SPORTS BAR & GRILL 3:00 PM TILL 7:00 PM 12570 CENTRAL AVE CHINO , CA 91710 INVITES ALL MODELS OF CARS , MOTORCYLES, $10 CASH ONLY DAY OF CAR SHOW FREE ADMISSION TO ALL SPECTATORS AWARDS , RAFFEL , 50/50 , DJ NATIONAL ANTHEM SUNG BY KENNEDI TAPIA CHINO HIGH SCHOOL GRADUATE CLASS 2010 CHINO VALLEY YOUNG MARINES COLOR GUARD
PLEASE COME HELP SUPPORT CHINO VALLEY YOUNG MARINES[/h]*


----------

